# If I buy the Nexus 5 in the US, will it work internationally?



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm still a little confused with the lingo saying that the Nexus 5 is unlocked. Does this mean region unlocked? If so, does this mean that I can buy a Nexus 5 here in the US, use it on T-Mobile for day to day, but if I have to travel to say Canada or India, i could just pop a sim card from that area in the phone, and it'll work?

Any clarification would be a big help. Thanks!

Same question for the Moto G as well, actually.


----------



## trent999 (Nov 16, 2013)

That is right. Just get a good deal on a sim chip with the services you want for more or less the interval you need them and swap chips. When you get back the T-Mobile USA territory, swap back.
Be sure you don't have your T-Mobile chip in place so it is being used in the foreign country or you might get a surprising bill the next month. This includes the landing airports. More important for on-contract phone users than pre-paid I guess.
I keep my used Wind and TIMM chips from when I was in Italy and just refill them as needed for further travel. Saves any cost for buying a new activation kit.
This system has worked flawlessly with my Nexus 4. Same with my Nexus5 now except it can handle LTE connections too, if any are around.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

